# Specific Book Subject Available at All



## futurecm21 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello to all.

First of all my please accept my advanced apology if this question was already asked in one of the other book threads, but I was unable to find it.

Is there any book, or series of books that resemble a theatre encyclopedia, in the sense that they or it would describe many different plays, a little about the plot, original writing and things like that?

I have a similar book that talks about quite a few broadway musicals, but is there anything like that for the rest of theater?

Thanks for your help!

futurecm21


----------



## Footer (Feb 20, 2009)

I know it exists, but for the life of me I can not remember the name. The college I went to had them, I know its out there.


----------



## futurecm21 (Feb 20, 2009)

That's good to know. I figured something similar had to exist, if for no other purpose than to be a reference for directors and teachers and production managers, and everyone else who has to make the decisions of what plays to put on at their theatre.

There's deffinately no need to rush to answer this but if anyone remembers I would love to know!







futurecm21


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 21, 2009)

While not in book form, have you tried some of the searches on Artslynx?


----------



## futurecm21 (Feb 25, 2009)

In case anyone wants to know in the future, I think I found what I was looking for.

Amazon.com: The Oxford Dictionary of Plays: Michael Patterson: Books

If anyone has used this book before, or has any thoughts on it, I would still appreciate those!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you thinking along the lines of the Bedford Introduction to Drama or something bigger?


----------



## futurecm21 (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks good to. I might just have to invest in both of them. Have you used the book you suggested in the last post? Is it worth its cost?


----------



## Sayen (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know of a single guide, but I've seen several short summaries - can't say that I've ever picked them up at the store though. Are you looking for show titles for high school venues?


----------



## futurecm21 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not necessarily looking for anyone venue or type of theatre, just in general. but if you have suggestions for high school type theatre I would love to hear them!


----------



## TechWeek (Mar 4, 2009)

Script Analysis for Actors Directors and Designers by James Thomas is a great book, it covers a majority of the 'classics' and few newer more modern plays like Osage County. It available on amazon and on Google book


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 4, 2009)

I ended up using the Bedford book in several classes and I love it. I've kept every book from undergrad but if I didn't it is definitely one of the ones I would have hung onto. It gives a nice background on both the piece and the author before it starts the play.


----------

